# I think I bombed the interview... Now what?



## Cobalt (Jul 14, 2010)

The other day, I had to go through the interview process for my local's apprentice program... I was having a bad day, and I don't think I could have done much worse on the interview if I tried. If it's scored out of 100, I don't even think I got a 20.

Should I give up hope, and try applying in a different city? I'm sure I aced the aptitude test, but I don't have any construction experience or anything. So does the bad interview mean I probably don't have a chance?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> The other day, I had to go through the interview process for my local's apprentice program... I was having a bad day, and I don't think I could have done much worse on the interview if I tried. If it's scored out of 100, I don't even think I got a 20.
> 
> Should I give up hope, and try applying in a different city? I'm sure I aced the aptitude test, but I don't have any construction experience or anything. So does the bad interview mean I probably don't have a chance?


 
Regardless of how an interview goes, always be thinking about your other options. You may have done better than you think, time will tell. Just do not put all your eggs in one bucket.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

It all depends on who is on the board. when I was on the board I could care less how someone answered the DUMB questions that are predetermined. I went more on the person themself and I can usually get a pretty good idea on a person with just the small talk that takes place before the dumb questions start. Now if you did not answer the question very well AND had a poor attitude then I would say you can figure on going another route.


----------



## Hire me please (Jul 15, 2010)

coincidentally i thought i bombed on my interview a few months back but it ended up working out great.... i had no experience either btw..

i saw you aced your test so dont stress it!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> The other day, I had to go through the interview process for my local's apprentice program... I was having a bad day, and I don't think I could have done much worse on the interview if I tried. If it's scored out of 100, I don't even think I got a 20.
> 
> Should I give up hope, and try applying in a different city? I'm sure I aced the aptitude test, but I don't have any construction experience or anything. So does the bad interview mean I probably don't have a chance?


 
Never give up ! Just Get out there and do your best.
Remember everybody fails one time or another.

Good luck!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

If you've never done anything wrong, you've never done anything!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> The other day, I had to go through the interview process for my local's apprentice program... I was having a bad day, and I don't think I could have done much worse on the interview if I tried. If it's scored out of 100, I don't even think I got a 20.
> 
> Should I give up hope, and try applying in a different city? I'm sure I aced the aptitude test, but I don't have any construction experience or anything. So does the bad interview mean I probably don't have a chance?


 
40% apprentices come out all the time...alot are lazy. Walk with a purpose. If you have nothing to do, act like you got something to do.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> The other day, I had to go through the interview process for my local's apprentice program... I was having a bad day, and I don't think I could have done much worse on the interview if I tried. If it's scored out of 100, I don't even think I got a 20.
> 
> Should I give up hope, and try applying in a different city? I'm sure I aced the aptitude test, but I don't have any construction experience or anything. So does the bad interview mean I probably don't have a chance?



There's still a way, you'll need these though,


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I interview applicants regularly. If you have a poor score on your interview, do something before the next time you apply to "better" yourself. That would must include getting some construction experience. Try to get work as a laborer, material handler, volunteer as a builder for Habitat for Humanity. Anything that can demonstrate that you know your way around a construction site and aren't afraid of hard work.

If you reapply and haven't done anything to build skills, you will never get in an apprenticeship.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> There's still a way, you'll need these though,


zing!! lol


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> There's still a way, you'll need these though,


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Regarding experience, but my local prefers to have apprentices with NO experience. This way, they can be "molded"..kind of like a soldier! haha As far as screwing up the interview...did you bother to wear nice clothes.....groom your hair, brush your teeth???? lol...When they asked you if you were afraid of heights, did you say NO? If so, then you have nothing to worry about!!!!!


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> There's still a way, you'll need these though,


San Francisco slippers!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> There's still a way, you'll need these though,



You mean those are not standard issue in the union like a helmet is in the army? You guys should talk to your union rep about getting some..... Maybe your shoulder would not of got hurt if you had those pads Slick....:laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You mean those are not standard issue in the union like a helmet is in the army? You guys should talk to your union rep about getting some..... Maybe your shoulder would not of got hurt if you had those pads Slick....:laughing:


No but there were in wide spread use when I worked open shop. They were called "Merit Pads" and all the guys who were leads had them  Seriously. It's probably the reason I didn't climb the ladder of success in your world, I just couldn't stomach the idea of **** breath, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh Jesus! The HATE!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> Oh Jesus! The HATE!



Na, this goes on everyday around here it's all in good fun.

(I was hoping to drop a hint to jw about his breath, yuck.)


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

lol! This site is almost as bad as the Mustang club site I WAS on!! lol Pushrod vs. modular... automatic vs standard.. fox body vs. new edge ... supercharger vs. turbocharger


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Melissa809 said:


> lol! This site is almost as bad as the Mustang club site I WAS on!! lol Pushrod vs. modular... automatic vs standard.. fox body vs. new edge ... supercharger vs. turbocharger



Knee pads vs squatting...........


----------



## Melissa809 (Aug 28, 2008)

exactly! haha But something tells me that kneepads are used whether union or non-union...


----------

